# Döbraberg - Schwarzenbach



## Dr. Scream (9. Oktober 2006)

HI,
ich wollte mal fragen wie es dort mit den Strecken aussieht!
Was kann man da vorfinden? Mehr Shore oder Trails zum Heizen???
Kann mir jemand vllt. eine Weg Beschreibung geben?

THX schon mal im voraus!


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Oktober 2006)

Schon mal dran gedacht, die Frage im "zuständigen" Lokalforum zu stellen? Dürfte wohl etwas erfolgversprechender sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seschuba (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

ich war heute dort und hab mich mal umgesehen.
Den Spot findest du im südlichen Wald von Schwarzenbach. Dort stehen soviele Schilder dass man es gar nicht verfehlen kann.
lets ride...

hier gibts noch mehr Infos:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/bikefuntrailinschwarzenbach.71724.htm


----------



## falkenheimer (14. Dezember 2006)

http://www.schwarzenbach-wald.de/mtb/mtb.html


----------

